# Bali!!



## WombleHerp (Apr 6, 2007)

hi there im new  im going to bali soon, and being a herp lover my goal is to see as much native wildlife as i possibly can over there. i know of a few species of snakes that are over there, but i was wondering if any1 had a list or something of snakes and other herps that can be found  also, i know that i might c an oriental whipsnake, does anyone know how to properly handle this snake without getting tagged? coz ino they are oipsthoglyphous and have venom so i want to be careful. well thanx for your help, i love this site already from what i have read  so ill catch ya later then BYE!


----------



## happy_life (Apr 6, 2007)

Best chance you will have of finding out is to google.

I would try and hire a local herper while over there, they will take you to all the best spots. Plus I wouldn't be picking up any snakes if your learnig how to handle them on here. 

Hope you have a great time though.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 6, 2007)

thanx


----------



## JasonL (Apr 7, 2007)

Go to mike swan's site and buy the book, Reptiles and amp. of Bali, it is a must. Stay at Ubud if you want to see herps.


----------



## zen (Apr 7, 2007)

Good advice guys8) 

That looks like an Asian herp in your avatar Herpsrule.
What species is it?


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2007)

i
saw some nice green mamba type snakes in the jungle in java


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 8, 2007)

zen said:


> Good advice guys8)
> 
> That looks like an Asian herp in your avatar Herpsrule.
> What species is it?


 
its a parrot snake  heres another picc but diff colouration


----------



## zen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks mate. _Leptophis ahaetulla._
Ahh, not Asian but Central American. 
It's a nice looking colubrid. Good pic too.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 9, 2007)

yer i thought so too, thats why i used it  espesh when their mouth is wide open lol


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been to bali several times but all of which i wasnt interested in herps at the time.

I will attach a picture of my dad with a few snakes. 
Its wonderful over there, i LOVE it!!
Wish you a GREAT time!!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 10, 2007)

Have a wonderful time and can't wait to see the photos


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 10, 2007)

thanx ashleigh he looks very happy lol i bet that would be my look if i had that mene round me hehe. i will definately be taking as mene fotos as i possibly can of every thing that breathes or moves lol so will post them after my trip. i cant wait


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2007)

where are you staying and going to?


----------



## Laa Laa (Apr 10, 2007)

We just got from Bali yesterday and only saw 1 snake. It was on "Turtle Island" (you get there on a boat from Nusa Dua) the poor thing had his mouth cellotaped shut and he seemed to have bad condition(i think thats the word for lack of muscle tone) on him. Was around 6 footish i think. It was a captive one, mind you, i shouldn't have had much hope as they seemed to treat their animals quite poorly as a whole (just my opinion). This place also had large turtles, a few bats (that were chained up) and a big lizard of some sort that they bought out onto a log for photos. both the snake and lizard were kept in tiny wooden boxes. they also had a monkey that was on a leash and a guy was taunting while ppl laughed. i wanted to cry i felt so bad for them.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah, I was told to avoid turtle Island, and I did. I went to the reptile park, zoo and bird park and was suprised how good most of the animals were kept for a poor country. I saw a few wild snakes around ubud and one in central bali whilst on a treck, plenty of draco's, a sea krait, and some fresh sloughs around the hotel in ubud, on slough was reconisable as a land krait. also plenty of frogs, toads, sun skinks, various types of bats and bugs, and a couple of introduced squirrels.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 11, 2007)

i am staying somewhere near kuta, but im going to ubud and trying to stay a couple of nights there aswell. i think ill go for a beach walk at dark and see what comes out then  and i saw piccs of turtle island, and even from that it looked like torture for the poor critters, a boy who looked too big was sitting ON the turtle. i thought im not giving you my service with that! and yer im going to the reptile bird park so i should see some stuff there too, hopefully komodo dragons in the park. i cant wait


----------



## JasonL (Apr 11, 2007)

You will see very little around Kuta (and not wise to walk around the beach at night) The only herps around Kuta are a few Sun skinks and the ever present AHG. If you are staying at Ubud, I highly recomend the Bali Spirit to stay at, backing on to the river, they get plenty of snakes including cobra's in the hotel grounds (though you still need a bit of luck) though their are plenty of small fast snakes (can't remember name) at the water's edge. also look around the palm tree's as draco's are gernerally on them


----------



## JasonL (Apr 11, 2007)

Draco's are on every third Palm tree around the outskirts of ubud, these were found in one of the elephant parks, they are normally around 8 - 20 feet up.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Apr 11, 2007)

Kuta is my favourite!
Not for animals, but for shopping and relaxing!!
If you are taking your misses? she will love shopping in the poppies lanes at kuta.

And ubud is fantastic also!!
If you stay at kuta, theres a GREAT restaurant run by aussies!! very safe food considering we ordered a chicken from another place and it came out with feathers still on it.

It is called ''indonational''

Great food and very trust worthy!!


----------



## Laa Laa (Apr 11, 2007)

We ate at the Indo National most nights we were there. Fantastic food and service. Cheap as anything as well. The owners (Milton and Kerry) would probably appreciate any beer coasters from your local pub if you were going to go there. They have them from all around australia. I can't praise them enough.

EDIT: technically the restaurant is in Legian Beach (on the far side from Kuta). If you head down the main beach road (away from Kuta) its a wee bit down the road. You will drive past the Legian Beach Hotel, and you turn right after that. it is about 3 blocks down on the right.

(i hope they like my endorsement lol)


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Apr 11, 2007)

We went to bali last yr sometime and stayed at the santika hotel was nice friendly ppl I didnt eat anything but fried rice and hot chippies and spring rolls too many stories of hearing they eat cat n dog there :-s


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Apr 11, 2007)

Laa Laa said:


> We ate at the Indo National most nights we were there. Fantastic food and service. Cheap as anything as well. The owners (Milton and Kerry) would probably appreciate any beer coasters from your local pub if you were going to go there. They have them from all around australia. I can't praise them enough.
> 
> EDIT: technically the restaurant is in Legian Beach (on the far side from Kuta). If you head down the main beach road (away from Kuta) its a wee bit down the road. You will drive past the Legian Beach Hotel, and you turn right after that. it is about 3 blocks down on the right.
> 
> (i hope they like my endorsement lol)



They are very very nice people aye!

My parents email them sometimes and keep in contact as we normally go to bali every year or two.

We met a waitress from the restaurant as we were there every night and my 6y sis and her got on like a house on fire and we went to her village and met her family and we bought her over to australia and she just couldnt believe it, balinese people dream of that and now shes actually married an asutralian man and they have just had their first child!

amazing!!

but yes, recommend indonational!!


----------

